# Sketchup model for saw till found on LJ



## brian310207 (Aug 22, 2011)

A while back I found a picture of a very nice saw till in one of the forum threads (I've searched a lot, but I can't seem to find it). Since then I've been thinking about making one for myself, and I thought I'd start with a Sketchup model to get an idea of what kind of lumber I'd need and how the joinery would work. I'm missing a couple of joints, but it's pretty much finished and I thought I would share what I came up with.

Here's the original:









Here's my attempt at modeling it in Sketchup:









I'm really excited to get started building this, though it's huge, so I don't know where I'd put it yet. I made a couple of changes on the path to recreating it; I hope the original builder doesn't mind. I'm not really sure what the etiquette is surrounding derivative works in woodworking.

Here is a link to the Sketchup file if anyone is interested:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m9kx09mlixs67ik/saw%20till.skp

For anyone that downloads the file, I'd be very happy to receive comments and critique.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow!!! I've never known anyone to own that many saws. Are these saws for a collection or are they actually used routinely?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I count 29. I've seen posts where some LJs confess to having that many routers (more, actually). Not sure I have that many saws, one router, but know several LJs that do. It's a beautiful till!!!


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW! That's a lot of saws!!! I can't imagine why someone would need so many. Then again, I have seen women with like shoe collections. Your saw till looks really nice, go for it!


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Very nice design, Brian. The half-blind dovetails are a nice touch. I assume the back panels will just float? How do plan to attach the cross beams that slot the saw blades? Anyway, I really like your SketchUp model.


----------



## brian310207 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, Pierce. I was planning to float the back panels. I'm not entirely sure how that works (how to keep them from sagging under weight, etc.), but I think I can figure it out on the way. I'm a bit stuck on the cross beams. I was thinking about using dry dowels so that they could be replaced without too much work, if necessary. That's probably over-thinking things, but it wouldn't be difficult anyway.

As for the number of saws, this till is very interesting to me because I'm hoping to get into refurbishing saws at some point, plus I'm just a gear junkie, so I suspect I'll end up with a pretty large collection of older saws over time.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is one I use. It can be made from a 2×4 and any length. To use, the saw is pushed up into the slot. The rubber covered dowel (approx the size of a nickel), holds the blade by gravity. When you want to remove the saw, just push up and remove. The slot is about 3/32" wide. The cover and back can be thin plywood.


----------

